# Handy-payment geht, afendis kommt



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2005)

Regen, Traufe, oder: back to the roots?
Oder: die schon wieder?
Oder wie auch immer, jedenfalls: irgendwo schon wieder lustig...

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/1/0,1872,2379265,00.html



> Achtung bei Afendis
> Die Handy-Payment-Welle ebbt ab, da taucht auf den meisten Webseiten ein neues Bezahlsystem auf: Afendis. Es funktioniert per Bankeinzug. Gelockt wird mit minimalen Preisen für die ersten Tage der Nutzung des Angebots, etwa auf der einschlägigen Webseite hausaufgaben.de. Der Zugang für drei Tage kostet jetzt einen Euro.
> 
> Im Kleingedruckten heißt es: "Um die Mitgliedschaft zu vereinfachen, erneuert sich der Zugang automatisch. Natürlich können Sie die Mitgliedschaft jederzeit per Email kündigen. Dieser Zugang erweitert sich nach Ablauf zum 365-Tages-Zugang zum Preis von 96 Euro brutto." Eine Kündigung per E-Mail ist nicht zu empfehlen, denn in den AGB der Seite heißt es auch, dass der Kunde im Zweifelsfall eine Kündigungsbestätigung nachweisen muss.
> ...


----------

